# What do you do with thousands of Cane Toads?



## xeno (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh :censor:, now I wish I hadn’t put them in the rain chamber!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Release them? I doubt they'd have much of an effect on the environment.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Release them? I doubt they'd have much of an effect on the environment.


:lol2: Just what I was thinkin!! :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

My local pet shop told me he would be interested if I bred the fire bellied toads as he would rather buy them locally...maybe try a few of those. You could expect to get about half retail...worth a shot.


----------



## xeno (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks all.


Just realised, I’ve captive bred the only amphibian that doesn’t need to be bred in captivity :lol2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

some pet rep shops will take then off u not sure what they give for stuff tho


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Release them? I doubt they'd have much of an effect on the environment.


Actually lol'd. How about they get released on the IOW?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

How much you selling for? 

That's maybe one gone!


----------



## xeno (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone got the phone number of the Sugarcane Marketing Board? 
I have a cunning plan
. :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> How much you selling for?
> 
> That's maybe one gone!


:gasp: you mean your going to give up viv keeping?

I figure I may as well make a joke wont be long till some1 else would:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Actually lol'd. How about they get released on the IOW?


Wouldn't actually complain.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Wouldn't actually complain.


They'd probably eat all the red squirrels and kestrels.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> They'd probably eat all the red squirrels and kestrels.


Yeah... but there would be CANE TOADS.


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> Release them? I doubt they'd have much of an effect on the environment.


are these the toads that are destroying australia wild snakes?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

marcusjelly said:


> are these the toads that are destroying australia wild snakes?


I believe so. They are pretty bad boys.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, big pest in Oz.


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

lol i though so ta guys:2thumb:
i suppose the worse that can happen is they will poison a bird or a cat?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

ToadShop - All Items


----------



## xeno (Jun 20, 2010)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> ToadShop - All Items


Cane Toad Leather Bow Tie is not what I was thinking of :gasp:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

contact a few wholsalers they may be interested however you wont get much. 

if you want some details let me know. 

Jay


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

xeno said:


> Cane Toad Leather Bow Tie is not what I was thinking of :gasp:


:lol2: I bet it wasn't! 

I was shocked when I found that! :lol2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> contact a few wholsalers they may be interested however you wont get much.
> 
> if you want some details let me know.
> 
> Jay


Correct.Send me a pm,i could be interested.Personally,i think every amphib keeper should have a pet cane toad,they are great animals (unless your in oz).


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i would be interested


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I would be interested in making a few of those bow ties... I'll take forty.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched a programme the other day about cane toads in australia apparently they are now catching them by the thousands every night and turning them into liquid fertilizer for the garden, lovely :gasp:


----------



## xeno (Jun 20, 2010)

Some pics taken with my phone, so sorry about the quality:









Day 1, Guess how many?









Day 1, 

Day 2, no pictures. When the eggs hatched all the excess jelly 
and infertile eggs blocked the filter and turned the water black.









Day 3, swimming free...:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Unless you have oodles and oodles of space and tanks, it might not be realistic to expect to raise them all to metamorphosis and then saleable size. I'd have been inclined to cull the majority of the spawn and concentrate on raising a smaller amount- but a bit late now...:whistling2:

They are fab pets, though!:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Could always sell the toadpoles...chuck em in a pop bottle, bit of bubblewrap, box, Sorted :2thumb: (Just don't tell the postie):lol2:
Half in jest, half not....I'd ava go at raising some

I've got a dodgy feeling I could be asking this next spring about common toads....I'm pretty sure the other ones a female as she's gotten awfully fat lately...and she was fat to start with....Plus with the male doing a release call when we moved them donwnstairs...UH OH !!!!
Spose its a case of either raise em to tadpoles and release em where I got the toads from, or cull any spawn


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd actually quite like a go at rearing cane toads but I don't have the space. Dayum.


----------



## xeno (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks to everone for your suggestions,

I have no problem with the prospect raising the tadpoles, 
cann't be any harder than 1,000 horned froglets. 
I know how the world of commerce works, thanks again. 
I have a wholsalers already line up .

Its just when I thought I would try to spawn them, 
it seemed like a good idea. 
Now the reality of even 100 8mm toads to feed
doesn't sound like a that promising.

I may have to book a ferry to the Isle of Wight after all. :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

xeno said:


> Thanks to everone for your suggestions,
> 
> I have no problem with the prospect raising the tadpoles,
> cann't be any harder than 1,000 horned froglets.
> ...


We're quite select about who is allowed here. Tell the men at the ferry that flan sent ya and you'll get over no probs.


----------



## xeno (Jun 20, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> We're quite select about who is allowed here. Tell the men at the ferry that flan sent ya and you'll get over no probs.


Cheers,
I'll be wearing my snazzy toad skin bow tie and cufflinks, so I sure I have no problems at the port.:cheers:


----------

